# best movie soundtrack....



## steve1975

il go first and say TOP GUN :thumb:


----------



## Bizcam

Platoon :thumb:


----------



## suspal

my favorite is Last of the mohicans


----------



## AaronGTi

Rocky


----------



## farley2708

im going with Apocalypse Now


----------



## Kerr

In context of the film, Trainspotting.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Beat Street


----------



## Mixman

Party Time - Kevin and Perry Go Large
Chillaxing - Bladerunner


----------



## Shiny

The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.

Although the end of Fight Club is cool with the Pixies


----------



## SBM

For the whole movie its "Good Morning Vietnam and Lock Stock & Two Smoking Barrels.

For the intro track - Inside Man :thumb::argie:

IMHO of course! - Love a subjective thread:thumb:

Cheers Ben


----------



## SBM

steve1975 said:


> il go first and say TOP GUN :thumb:


Great thread Steve1975 :thumb:

Ben


----------



## Doc943

Once Upon A Time in America


----------



## tmitch45

Top gun is a great shout!

Waynes world 1 and 2
Dukes of Hazard
Iron man 2
Also if they would have released a sound track for Wild hogs that would have been epic!


----------



## GavinT

Batman - Princes Soundtrack was awesome and reminds me of my childhood lol


----------



## R7KY D

Quadrophenia


----------



## SBM

R7KY D said:


> Quadrophenia


Good shout - with sting looking about 14:lol:


----------



## sistersvisions

The only soundtracks i ever brought were 'Pretty in Pink' & 'Rocky IV' but ill have to say

'Rude Boy The Movie' has the best soundtrack ever....:thumb:


----------



## farley2708

SBM said:


> For the whole movie its "Good Morning Vietnam and Lock Stock & Two Smoking Barrels.
> 
> For the intro track - Inside Man :thumb::argie:
> 
> IMHO of course! - Love a subjective thread:thumb:
> 
> Cheers Ben


just for SBM,watched this the other night,great film,great intro track


----------



## Phillloyd

The business (Danny dyer)
And if you could have a game soundtrack it would have to be GTA Vice City 

Great thread


----------



## id_doug

I'd say Lock Stock, Kill Bill and Sucker Punch (even though the last one is a slightly dubious film).


----------



## SBM

farley2708 said:


> just for SBM,watched this the other night,great film,great intro track
> 
> Inside Man - Chaiyya Chaiyya - YouTube


Thanks man!:thumb:

Yes I watched it the other night too! I also got this track downloaded as mp3 - its just awesome. Cheers

Have a great weekend
Ben


----------



## SBM

id_doug said:


> I'd say Lock Stock, Kill Bill and Sucker Punch (even though the last one is a slightly dubious film).


Slightly Dubious!!!:lol: Understatement of the week:lol:

Ben


----------



## SBM

On a deeper front the track by Sarah McLachlan, "Angel" from "City of Angels" is utterly brilliant.


----------



## majcas84

"The Firm" (2009) - gotta love the eighties

or

"Marie Antoinette" (2006) - honest , it's great.


----------



## Mani

Has to be the "28 days later" soundtrack


----------



## DJ X-Ray

New Jack City
Babylon
24hr Party People
Boyz N' The Hood
Gangster No.1
Slaughter's Big Rip Off


----------



## GarveyVW

Trainspotting - apart from the Sleeper cover version of Atomic.


----------



## leon2 gr

anything from Tarantino


----------



## Trip tdi

Titanic for me.


----------



## Adam D

Gladiator
Donnie Darko - both the soundtrack and score
Tron Legacy


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Bladerunner


----------



## PHUGE

Kevin and perry go large - awesome!


----------



## id_doug

SBM said:


> Slightly Dubious!!!:lol: Understatement of the week:lol:
> 
> Ben


Maybe so  it's a film I really wanted to like. Visually stunning, great soundtrack, errrr..... plenty of eye candy but it just plain old strange and a bit crap really


----------



## GarveyVW

The Beach


----------



## farley2708

PHUGE said:


> Kevin and perry go large - awesome!


----------



## farley2708

SBM said:


> On a deeper front the track by Sarah McLachlan, "Angel" from "City of Angels" is utterly brilliant.
> Sarah McLachlan - Angel - YouTube


ummmm Meg Ryan..............wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating toast


----------



## slineclean

Man on fire


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Blues Brothers


----------



## R7KY D

Pink Floyd - The wall (iirc it did get a film release)


----------



## m1pui

If you like early/mid 90's dance music, Hackers.

Bit of Hippity-Hop, Any Given Sunday.

Also the Nic Cage version of Gone in 60 Seconds too.


----------



## SBM

id_doug said:


> Maybe so  it's a film I really wanted to like. Visually stunning, great soundtrack, errrr..... plenty of eye candy but it just plain old strange and a bit crap really


:lol:So true! :lol:


----------



## SBM

farley2708 said:


> ummmm Meg Ryan..............wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating toast


:lol: maybe's she'd like a sausage to go with it :lol: <-- Hope thats not breaking the rules on DW 

On a more serious note we watched this again the other night -great film of course - haven't seen Meg in anything for a few years now??

Cheers
Ben


----------



## SBM

farley2708 said:


> Kevin & Perry Mix - YouTube


Yes a good call!


----------



## SBM

LittleMissTracy said:


> Blues Brothers


OMG How could I forget this one!
Hmmm have to say this has gone to No1 for me - PROPER!

Great call - RESPECT LittleMissTracy:thumb:

Cheers Ben


----------



## id_doug

SBM said:


> OMG How could I forget this one!
> Hmmm have to say this has gone to No1 for me - PROPER!
> 
> Great call - RESPECT LittleMissTracy:thumb:
> 
> Cheers Ben


Agreed with that! Awesome! I've seen the Blues brother tribute road show and that to was fantastic!


----------



## GarveyVW

Grosse Pointe Blank. Love the film as well.


----------



## James Bagguley

Cringeworthy maybe? dont ban me  buuut Braveheart
Its a pretty powerful score IMO.

Sorry to the cool kids  Lock stock and 28 days later too.


----------



## Shiny

Sat the kids down to watch Apocalypse Now last night. 

The awesome opening with the Doors "The End" made me think of this thread. Shame the rest of the score was synthesised pants. 

Although if we are going for worse movie score ever, I think Scarface is a strong contender!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## id_doug

Shiny said:


> Sat the kids down to watch Apocalypse Now last night.
> 
> The awesome opening with the Doors "The End" made me think of this thread. Shame the rest of the score was synthesised pants.
> 
> Although if we are going for worse movie score ever, I think Scarface is a strong contender!


The American has to be the worst soundtrack..... it doesn't have one!


----------



## ikon66

just watched it again today, a bit of a cheesy film but i like the sound track

Rock of ages


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Demetrios72

Casino :thumb:


----------



## woodys

I'm with SBM good morning Vietnam. :thumb:


----------



## sfstu

already mentioned but definately Good Morning Vietnam and Blues Brothers...:thumb:

i'd add,
The Song Remains The Same-led zep
Dazed and Confused...
Resorvoir Dogs...
The Big Wednesday...(was never released but awsome soundtrack with the movie, always meant to note the songs then do my own version)
Risky Business...
Judgement Night...

overall top movie tune...? Lovesong from Bladrunner...
or maybe The End by The Doors from Apocolypse Now...
or...


----------



## moss99

Can't remember what the film is called but its got John cussack in it where he goes to a school reunion . Fantastic soundtrack from start to finish ,


----------



## JB052

LittleMissTracy said:


> Blues Brothers


without a doubt best soundtrack ever!


----------



## sfstu

moss99 said:


> Can't remember what the film is called but its got John cussack in it where he goes to a school reunion . Fantastic soundtrack from start to finish ,


Grosse Point Blank...yep, cool soundtrack...:thumb:


----------



## kasman

moss99 said:


> Can't remember what the film is called but its got John cussack in it where he goes to a school reunion . Fantastic soundtrack from start to finish ,


Pretty sure its `Point Blank` He plays a hitman if ive got the right film.

Other movie soundtracks that come to mind are

The Wanderer

Christine

Mrs Robinson


----------



## danwel

Either Top Gun or Good Morning Vietnam for me


----------



## nick.s

Highlander & Flash Gordon have some quality tunes.

Forest Gump has a quality selection as well.

But for me, Crossroad is right up there. Ry Cooder and Steve Vai are all over it like animals.


----------



## Dannbodge

The first 3 pirates of the Caribbean scores are superb.

The matrix is very good too.


----------



## JB052

DJ X-Ray said:


> Soul Sacrifice - Santana - Woodstock 1969.wmv - YouTube


Good call, almost as good as the Blues Bothers.


----------



## JB052

American Graffiti


----------



## Trip tdi

Titanic, makes my heart pulse and race like a Cold Blooded V8.


----------



## GarveyVW

Lemon Popsicle


----------



## digitaluk

Moby Flower from gone in 60 remake


----------



## Feeder

500 Days of Summer and Hannah - Chemical Brothers.


----------



## sfstu




----------



## S63

One of the great opening scenes, mainly down to the soundtrack, no dialogue or music either!


----------



## gérard83




----------



## gérard83

you could be mine from terminator 2


----------



## sfstu

Led Zep's Ramble On sounded pretty fine in Oblivion with Tom Cruise...:thumb:


----------



## gérard83

[URL=//www.youtube.com/embed/02DZWy0Ern0]//www.youtube.com/embed/02DZWy0Ern0
Q lazzarus :sound tarck from silence of the lambs


----------



## davo3587

Highlander


----------



## SBM

gérard83 said:


> you could be mine from terminator 2


Good shout!:thumb:


----------



## gérard83

Q lazzarus :sound tarck from silence of the lambs


----------



## gérard83

;


----------



## gérard83




----------



## gérard83




----------



## gérard83

THE BAND

theme from ""the godfather" by slash





he's a genius !!!!


----------

